# knitting groups in Perth?



## petal6014

I have recently moved to Dianella, Western Australia, and am wondering if anyone knows of a day time knitting group around here?


----------



## Jenny E

Hi, I have just suggested to another Perth knitter here on KP that K4C (Knit for Charities, a yahoo group) has knitters that meet together to Knit and Natter,. You could check them out too.


----------



## dunottargirl

I have just suggested to someone else to try ringing Dormani Yarns in Perth. They might be able to help.


----------



## dunottargirl

No idea of your age but our Seniors have a group, LOL and I go to our crafts on Fridays with the CWA. Maybe there is a craft or knitting group with them.


----------



## petal6014

Ann

Yes I am in the same seniors as you!
I thought CWA is only in the country?
petal



dunottargirl said:


> No idea of your age but our Seniors have a group, LOL and I go to our crafts on Fridays with the CWA. Maybe there is a craft or knitting group with them.


----------



## dunottargirl

There are lots of CWA branches in Perth, and the numbers are growing. It's the country branches that are struggling to keep going, like ours. and several have closed since I came here.


----------



## benita1945

If you are looking for a local group in the Gosnells and Canning subburb then you can contact me on my facebook page (Benita Peters Facebook) Ask me to add you on my page. I have also contributed towards this Pge (KP) so you are welcome to join my FREE classes if you are in Perth WA


----------



## benita1945

petal6014 said:


> I have recently moved to Dianella, Western Australia, and am wondering if anyone knows of a day time knitting group around here?


I am Benita and have been Kp for awhile and I run several groups of Knitting and Crochet classes and also have an event today 28th April at 1pm at FOOD FOR ME cafe where we knit and corchet and "yarn" so we meet new friends who do the same thing . If you would like to join us today it is at 877 Albany Hway Vic Park (Perth WAust) . Anyway I will leave you with my whereabouts

ge...
Week Roster 
MONDAYS from 9.30-12 noon I'm at 24 Southdown Place, Thornlie behind the Spencer Village Food Hall . Enter via the road that is next to KFC. You will not go wrong. It is at the Community Hall within the over "55's " village . Lots of parking.

TUESDAYS from 12.30 -3p Forrestfield Library .

WEDNESDAYS FROM 11.30-3PM at Cannington Leisureplex Library cnr of Wharf and Sevenoaks streets Canningto

THURSDAYS always at Thornlie Library for Knitting Crochet Craft from 12.30pm to 3 pm.

FRIDAYS Free day for events at Café .

Come and join our happy group. NO CHARGE! 
Bring what you have with you if you are on a project. Otherwise just come and meet us and tell us your stories and have a laugh.

Share what you do and exchange what you have . Learn to make items for sale(KNITS CROCHET or CRAFTS with my help.

Bring a pair of scissors needle and cotton and your glue gun if you come for the crafts. Make items for gifts swap or for sale.

I will help you with the above too. All

Welcome, we are in Perth W Australia. Should you be here and visiting welcome to meet the group.

IF YOU ARE ABLE TO VOLUNTEER your time I will give you some wool and needles and teach you how to make BEANIES WARMERS etc, for the PREM BABIES to 1 YEAR, HOMELESS OR CANCER SOCIETY.

Should you have wool to donate for the above cause bring it along too. 
Thank you Benita Peters


----------



## Tashi

Benita, I just found this post. I will have some wool to donate in a couple of weeks time. My stash is now bigger then I coud possible ever use up. Happy to get the wool to you somehow. I live in Bicton but my daughter works in Byford.
Tashi


----------



## benita1945

Tashi said:


> Benita, I just found this post. I will have some wool to donate in a couple of weeks time. My stash is now bigger then I coud possible ever use up. Happy to get the wool to you somehow. I live in Bicton but my daughter works in Byford.
> Tashi


I cannot remember if I replied to this ad you posted and was not sure we made contact . Please jog my memory

Benita


----------

